# Persian: The word for a spout



## mannoushka

Does anyone know what the Persian word for the spout on a teapot or a kettle is? I doubt there's a word in Persian that specifically denotes this feature. I've heard it christened as 'the hole' or 'the pipe', or else it's been referred to as 'the thing tea pours out of. Spouts are native to the region, I believe. So there may be old words that have become obsolete or are by now used only among certain peoples. I would appreciate it if someone could enlighten me on this subject. Do we have a designation for the good old spout?


----------



## Faylasoof

Is this possible:*دهانه* قوری چای  teapot *spout* ?


----------



## Alfaaz

^ In addition to _dahaanah_, is or could نول / nol be used?


----------



## Faylasoof

Alfaaz said:


> ^ In addition to _dahaanah_, is or could نول / nol be used?


 I guess so, but let us wait for Persophones to see which is commonly used.


----------



## mannoushka

Thanks for answering. Which language does the word 'nol' originally come from, Alfaaz? Dahaaneh I do like, and am sure Iranian Persian speakers would readily fall into the habit of using it, that is, if they don't already call the spout just that.


----------



## mannoushka

I see so far no Iranian has come up with a word. A tell-tale sign, wouldn't you all agree?!


----------



## mannoushka

While I am mulling over the suggestions, it occurs to me 'dahaaneh' would more strictly be bestowed on a wide opening, not so much so in the case of a narrow one. Narrowness suggests the words 'gardan' (= neck) and 'lab' (= lips), where the latter's used for the rim of an opening while the former denotes the opening itself, as in a 'koozeh' (= an amphorae or jar).


----------



## Treaty

_dahaane _seems to be the good word for it (though I prefer نوک _nok_). In Google, I found _dahaane _over two time more used than _nok _(190 to 80) for قوری. However, for کتری (kettle) it was frequently used (~2300 times). Maybe, _dahaaneh _is a bit big for the teapot's small spout, while kettles usually have a larger one.

_Nol_ is an archaic Persian word for _nok_ (beak/bill). The only time I saw it was in the name of a bird (_kafche-nol _or_ -nok_= spoonbill).


----------



## aisha93

> _kafche-nol _or_ -nok_= spoonbill



This is so interesting. 
I was always thinking about the origin of قفشة (pronounced as گفشه )which we (in Bahrain and Kuwait and probably Qatar) use for "spoon".
Though I don't understand the reason for replacing "ch" by "sh" since we already use the letter "Ch instead of K" in many words of Arabic origin
دریچه also follows the same > دريشة 

For teapot spout دهانه looks fine, we also use فم القوري or فم الإبريق in MSA (فم meaning "mouth")
I think the word إبريق is also like غوری of Iranian origin

I remember my paternal grandmother -God rest her soul- who couldn't speak Arabic used to say بُچٍ غوری 
"boch" in her Persian dialect means (mouth) or دهان


----------



## Treaty

aisha93 said:


> This is so interesting.
> For teapot spout دهانه looks fine, we also use فم القوري or فم الإبريق in MSA (فم meaning "mouth")
> I think the word إبريق is also like غوری of Iranian origin
> 
> I remember my paternal grandmother -God rest her soul- who couldn't speak Arabic used to say بُچٍ غوری
> "boch" in her Persian dialect means (mouth) or دهان



Yes, ابریق comes from آبریز _ābrīz_ (or آبریغ) that means where the water is poured from. I think it is used now for the "pipe" of the kettle/teapot. I guess Bahraini Persian should have been similar to Bushehri and Larestani dialects. بچ (cognate of پوز _puz_ = mouth) is still used in some South Persian dialects. And of course, قوری is pronounced غوری in Southeast of Khuzestan.


----------



## Qureshpor

Three more choices to ponder on...from Steingass.

_a_ انبوبه _a__ṃ__būba,_ A reed used by weavers to wind thread upon; a tube, syphon, *spout*.

شلکك _shilkak,_ A drain; a *spout*.

نایژه _nāyizha,_ A tube; a sy- phon, pipe, or *spout* of an ewer or alembic


----------



## Treaty

Qureshpor said:


> Three more choices to ponder on...from Steingass.
> 
> _a_ انبوبه _a__ṃ__būba,_ A reed used by weavers to wind thread upon; a tube, syphon, *spout*.
> 
> شلکك _shilkak,_ A drain; a *spout*.
> 
> نایژه _nāyizha,_ A tube; a sy- phon, pipe, or *spout* of an ewer or alembic



I've never heard of the first two though شلکک may be related to شلنگ _shelang_ or _shilang_ (hose). The third one نایژه is now exclusively used for bronchial tubes.


----------



## Faylasoof

Treaty said:


> I've never heard of the first two though شلکک may be related to شلنگ _shelang_ or _shilang_ (hose). The third one نایژه is now exclusively used for bronchial tubes.


 Exactly, just as my Persophone medic friends informed me.


----------



## mannoushka

The word 'dahaaneh' may denote another part of a teapot as well, the part through which boiling water is poured _into_ the teapot. So personally I'm reluctant to accept 'dahaaneh', finding it imprecise. I'd prefer 'galoo' for the spout, 'dahaaneh' for the opening with the lid on it. The important thing to me is that I have discovered through the contributions made to this thread, that Persian is not totally without resources when it comes to the spout. Thank you All for your great help!


----------



## Faylasoof

^ OK! I found another couple of suggestions from my English-Persian lexicon (compiled by آقایِ كاوسی برومند).
Spout:
1>  *لوله* ( *در قوری و مانند آن* )
 دهانه  شیر<2 

I thought *لوله* was just used for a tube. Well, a spout does look like a tube and here he specifically mentions the teapot! So I guess it is fine then to use لوله _luuleh_ for a teapot spout.

_galoo_ also has other usages of course, like throat & gullet.


----------



## aisha93

> So personally I'm reluctant to accept 'dahaaneh', finding it imprecise.



What about سرِ غوری? wouldn't this be fine? In Arabic we say رأس الإبريق (I'm not sure if "teapot head" sounds ok in English)

We also say غطاء الإبريق for "teapot lid". Can سر be also used for it?



> I guess Bahraini Persian should have been similar to Bushehri and Larestani dialects.


 
Yeah bahrainis Persian-speaking are originally from many different cities (in Iran), the main cities are: Busher, Minaab, Bastak, Geraash, Jenah, Jahrom, Bahbahaan...etc. All of them are south-western cities.



> بُچٍ غوری


Sorry for the typo, I should've written one كسرة not تنوين


----------



## mannoushka

aisha93 said:


> What about سرِ غوری? wouldn't this be fine? In Arabic we say رأس الإبريق (I'm not sure if "teapot head" sounds ok in English)We also say غطاء الإبريق for "teapot lid". Can سر be also used for it?Yeah bahrainis Persian-speaking are originally from many different cities (in Iran), the main cities are: Busher, Minaab, Bastak, Geraash, Jenah, Jahrom, Bahbahaan...etc. All of them are south-western cities. Sorry for the typo, I should've written one كسرة not تنوين



I think 'sar' (= head, tip, apex) would more appropriately signify the inlet, i.e. the larger opening where the lid goes. 

Incidentally, do you spell the word for 'teapot' 'غوری'? I ask because the standard spelling among Iranians is 'قوری', though personally I would go along with either. And, while we're on the subject, what is a 'غطاء' exactly? For the lid we use 'دَر', which in Farsi stands for a door, lid, cap, or gate, but not for a trapdoor. Also, the word 'اِبریق' would not normally denote a teapot among Persian speakers of my country. If we ever used it, we would perhaps mean a pitcher.


----------



## aisha93

Sorry my mistake, I wanted to comment on this line:



> I'd prefer 'galoo' for the spout, 'dahaaneh' for the opening with the lid on it.





> do you spell the word for 'teapot' 'غوری'?


Yeah, though this word is not used in MSA.
But we use it in short messages and write it as you said.



> what is a 'غطاء' exactly?


It basically means "lid or cover"


----------



## mannoushka

Thank you, aisha93!


----------

